
Google separated the mobile and desktop index months ago - kevin_indig
http://www.kevin-indig.com/google-separated-the-mobile-and-desktop-index-months-ago/
======
moocowtruck
i don't really get the mobile first...mobile sucks i almost always want the
desktop version of a website on mobile too..

